# My Moms MG



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bit of a detailing project - My Moms MG 

Was hard work but worth it!

Daz


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Good job there Daz  

Jenny


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Good job there Daz
> 
> Jenny


Thanks Jen - arms are aching now though!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Daz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Looking good mate 
Nice little car

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Looking good mate
> Nice little car
> ...


Cheers Phil mate 

Was a big job and I'm knackered now but I enjoyed it 

Daz


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great little cars, you've done a good job, not easy on older red cars.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good

Good work


----------



## Palmer666 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had one of these as my first car and I still swear blind that it is the best drive I've had ( not to say the tt or s2000 were bad) never a dull moment even if you are going 30 mile an hour. It looks a beauty and good job on the detail.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

This was my MGB GT from about 3 years ago.....great little motor ! 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

dextter said:


> This was my MGB GT from about 3 years ago.....great little motor ! 8)


Hi, Very nice.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers Hoggy 8)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A nice job ! .... could you also do mine ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TJS said:


> A nice job ! .... could you also do mine ?


Hi, And another nice one. 8)

I saw a nice Green one yesterday when I took my XR3 for a blast.
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful MG's lads


----------

